# .swf als Hintergrund



## catcharry (19. November 2004)

Hallo liebe Tutoren,

ich möchte gerne eine .swf-Datei im Hintergrund einer HTML-Seite verwenden.
Am liebsten per über eine .css-Definition.
Habe mittlerweile allerdings schon Tränen in den Augen vom vielen Suchen und Probieren.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## redlama (19. November 2004)

Hilft Dir das hier weiter?

redlama


----------



## catcharry (19. November 2004)

Also erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Aber so ganz hilft mir das nicht weiter, weil ich nämlich HTML-Elemente in zweiter Ebene über dem Flash-Objekt plazieren möchte.


----------



## redlama (19. November 2004)

Hm, ... schade! Aber einen Versuch war es wert.
Kannst ja mal SelfHTML weiter belesen, vielleicht stößt Du da ja doch auch was brauchbares. Ansonsten kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

redlama


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. November 2004)

Hi,

das geht mit WMODE="opaque" (oder "transparent") im Object- und Embed-Tag. Allerdings nicht in allen Browsern; die Referenz sagt:





> Dieses Attribut bzw. dieser Parameter funktioniert nur unter Windows in Verbindung mit der Flash Player-ActiveX-Steuerung.


Der IE kanns also, ich meine im Netscape hats auch schon mal geklappt, aber verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht.  Die Default-Einstellung ist "window", bei der die SWF-Datei alle Elemente im Browserfenster verdeckt.

Gruß

.


----------



## kurtparis (19. November 2004)

Wmode macht den Hintergrund im swf transparent. Funktioniert auch auf Mac Safari/IE/Firefox
verlangsamt allerdings die Flash-animation


----------

